
Ask HN: Who is seeking co-developer? - s_erik
List your project&#x2F;startup-idea if you want a developer&#x2F;programmer&#x2F;engineer to join your project&#x2F;startup.<p>Edit:<p>Please mention if you are open to remote co-developer.
======
petargyurov
I am the creator of Makely ([https://makely.me](https://makely.me)).

It's a platform that connects users to 3D printing enthusiasts and hobbyists.

It's a self funded, solo project. I would absolutely _love_ to have another
dev or business minded individual to help me. Working alone is difficult in
more ways than just managing the workload.

In any case, I am well aware that finding someone will be near impossible
given that I can't afford to pay anyone full-time, hell, even part-time. But
if you are interested despite all that then you can drop me an email (see my
profile)

The stack is: ReactJS (+ Redux), Python backend (Flask), PostgreSQL and some
AWS services.

